# In Memory of Bailey, my best friend



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Loved reading your memories of her and her beautiful golden personality. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Bailey had a great life, now she is free to run and play again. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Bailey.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. What a lovely tribute to your girl.

Fast fast, run free Bailey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey.
What a very special and beautiful girl she was. 
Beautiful tribute, cherish your wonderful memories, I hope they will comfort you in the days to come. 

Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*



retriever718 said:


> Today Bailey crossed over to the bridge. For about a month we knew of the bleeding tumor on her spleen. Yesterday was a bad day for her, and today she passed away at home quickly. For over 3 years she had bad arthritis in her knees, hips and spine. Today she is running again.
> 
> Bailey was my best surprise. When I was 10 my parents told me we were going to dinner with a friend. Instead we were going to get the golden retriever I had been begging for. Bailey was one of the remaining 4 of 11 puppies. When they let the puppies out into the big field, Bailey was the only one to run up to me and I knew she was the one immediately. I'll never forget that day that my entire life was changed. She was such a funny dog and was bursting with personality and always had a youthful energy and a happy face. She loved water. We used to have a pool in the backyard and she would run around it in circles chasing wherever the splashes were coming from. We even got her her own pool and she loved being sprayed with the hose. She also loved snow so much and when we shoveled she would jump in the air to bite at the snow we were throwing into the pile. She also loved pizza crusts and popcorn was her absolute favorite, among every other human food of course.
> 
> ...


I am SO VERY SORRY about your sweet Bailey. What you wrote about her was so beautiful. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her at the Rainbow Bridge. I added her name to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

I am so sorry. I bawled my eyes out when I read your post. I lost my sweet Golden Thursday night. It's incredibly painful and I can relate to everything you said. I swept up the last pile of fur off the kitchen floor a few minutes ago. I see her sweet face at the window asking to come back in the house. I wait for her to come running when she heard the plastic on the bread bag make noise. She knew she would get the heel. And then I look out back door and see where we laid her to rest. I also hope my sweet girl is with my dad in heaven. Hugs to you! :crying:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It sounds as though you and she had a wonderful, loving, life together. It is never easy when they need to leave us. She'll be looking down on you from above, healthy and with your dad. Cherish your memories of that special girl.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

A long and happy life to celebrate but a sad loss to bear none the less. No matter how long we have them it is never long enough.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

This was a beautiful and touching tribute. I am glad you had each other growing up. I wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## retriever718 (Feb 10, 2014)

I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind words you have shared.


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, your story is very similar to mine. I am wondering, how did you find out she had a tumor? I had no clue my dog was even sick and how I wish I had known in advance. My angel LOVED pizza crust too, it was like steak to her! I think she knew when the pizza guy drove up to the house! Thanks for sharing. I am looking to this forum for comfort and am finding it here. My son was also 10 when we got Scout and they grew up together. What a gift you got to have grown up beside one of these loving, special dogs! Every child should have the same joy. Hugs!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey - she will now be running free again with many new friends and your Dad.

Sleep softly Bailey


----------

